# TV Premier CTV-2642 prende y se apaga



## djdanii (Abr 27, 2013)

Saludos colegas solicito su ayuda por un tv premier que me llego el cual cuesta para prender y cuando lo hace sale la pantalla reducida de los lados con ondulaciones y se apaga a los 5 segundos, el voltaje que le llega es de 112v al prenderlo en el +B del flyback y cuando se apaga cae a 55v veo que la fuente trabaja bien, de antemano les agradesco una ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

*podes probar reemplazando el condensador de la fuente,el de 100µf x 160 volt que esta a la salida de la fuente,*
no vasta con medir la tencion de salida de la fuente,hay que probarla con carga


----------



## djdanii (Abr 27, 2013)

gracias por responder, subi una foto para que veas como se presenta la pantalla y luego se apaga

gracias por responder ,subi una foto para que veas como se presenta la pantalla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

eso es problema de fuente ,por eso revisa los filtros de la fuente ,proba la fuente con carga
revisa el yugo por si acaso este en corto,


----------



## djdanii (Abr 27, 2013)

ok mañana cheko eso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

si el yugo o algo en el flyback (revisa los diodos de todas salidas del flyback)esta en corto,eso puede hacer caer la tensión de la fuente


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

saludos amigo ,cambie el filtro de la fuente y el tv ya no se apaga y ahora la falla de ondulacion se hizo mas estable osea presenta un efecto como de barril, el yugo esta bueno.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

y revisa otros filtros,que vas encaminado,por la fuente y a la salida de la fuente,que siguen los problemas de fuente


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

revise y cambie filtros pero nada ,la falla continua


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

mediste la fuente con el tv encendido para ver cuanto volt ay en el secundario de la fuente


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

disculpa a que llamas secundario de la fuente o en donde puedo medir ese voltaje

ademas que voltaje deberia de aber en los conectores del yugo con el tv prendido? osea en los cables amarillo ,verde, rojo y azul?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

la fuente tiene el primario y el secundario ,el secundario es donde mediste antes de cambiar el filtro , 112v según habías medido ,es el mismo +b del flyback .


> +B del flyback y cuando se apaga cae a 55v* veo que la fuente trabaja bien*


bueno ves cambiaste el filtro /condensador y ya no se apaga,y hasta mejoro un poco la pantalla,
que los condensadores no estén hinchados no significa que funcionen correctamente ,
insisto la fuente esa no funcionando correctamente


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

a ok ya, bueno con el tv prendido tengo voltaje en el filtro de 154v y en el +B 112v ya cambie todos los filtros pero aun nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

las tensiones están bien parece,dejame pensar un poco,,
el yugo esta bien?
revisa las tensiones del vertical y sus filtros


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

estan ok , te pregunto que voltaje deberia de aber en los conectores del yugo con el tv prendido? osea en los cables amarillo ,verde, rojo y azul?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

numero exacto no te puedo dar ,pero el el vertical tiene que tener una tensión cercana a la fuente,,+ o menos 20 y picos de volt ,revisa si el ic del vertical esta con las tensiones correctas,
en el rojo ,tiene que haber la misma tensión que la fuente ,en el otro cable ,ese va a unos capasitores y bovinas 
resumiendo 
verifica si el ic del vertical esta o tiene las tenciones correctas,revisa cada una de las salidas del flyback si estan los 12 volt,los 24 y los 180 volt (no toques el chupon del flyback ni el cable rojo que sale del flyback


----------



## djdanii (Abr 28, 2013)

en el flyback tengo 112 en +B y 112 en otra pata que esta al lado del +b, el vertical tiene voltaje de 14v
no se que flyback usa este tv ya que no se logra ver las letras del mismo y en el manual de servicio que consegui no se distingue nada 
este es el vertical que usa 
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/98249/STMICROELECTRONICS/STV8172A.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

14 volt me parece poco para el vertical,,aunque la hoja de datos dice mínimo 10 volt máximo 35 volt..
seguro que donde deberían haber 180 volt no ay tanto.
voy a buscar el manual del tv y me fijo (pero mañana)


----------

